# Angriff auf DNS-Server von InternetX



## Newsfeed (7 Januar 2010)

Eine DDoS-Attacke legte am gestrigen Mittwoch den DNS-Service des Domain-Providers InternetX weitgehend lahm.

Weiterlesen...


----------

